# Steroids effect on internal organs?



## cmhine (Jan 31, 2003)

Does anyone know how high doses of Test (sus) and Deca effect the internal organs? This has always bothered me. We all know the anabolic effects of these steroids gives us gains but all the while what is happening to the inside of your body. Heart, Lungs, Spleen etc... This never ever gets a mention. Any doc's on line?


----------



## Mudge (Jan 31, 2003)

Watch your blood pressure and heart rate. Also, lots of test converting to DHT can cause problems with the prostate enlarging, which pushes it against your urinal tract (uhhh) and makes it tough to pee, and can ultimately lead to big problems.

What exactly do you mean high doses of test though? Ramp up your useage based on your weight and experience, if you think that going from 500mg a week to 1.5g a week is going to be good for you, you are wrong. There is only so much weight you can put on so fast, and the faster you put it on, the harder on your heart (since you are asking about side effects). It is a fact proven by many users, that making large jumps in doses is nothing but stupid, no more gains than before and only more sides.

Also, you can expect to sweat like a pig on test, once things start going for you. Some of this may just be the fast weight gain, I'm not really sure.

Deca, I've decided is something I wont touch.

Hope this is a helpfull start for you, good luck.


----------



## cmhine (Feb 1, 2003)

Yeah, cheers Mudge. I've done approx 350Mg's of Sus a week for 12 wks prev. When i talk about high does i mean 500Mg's of Sus a week and 400Mg's of Deca. Why won't you touch Deca? 

Also, if the DHT conversion leads to an enlarged prostate might it be a good idea to take Propecia while on Test. This is in fact a DHT antagoniser is it not? Meant to keep ones hair on ones head as well. What do you think then about using this while on Test to keep the DHT levels low. 

I would also say, (talking about enlarged prostates) at 33 it has got not exactly harder to pee but it does'nt come flooding out as fast as it did. This worries me a bit due to the fact that i was on the sus previously for a while.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 1, 2003)

Your not using alot of stuff just yet, so I wouldn't be too worried, it could just be a tired PC muscle that results in slower urine stream. There are actually excersizes some people do for stronger erections etc, if you search for PC muscle excersizes you might find something, its basically tensing/relaxing or tensing and holding of the PC muscle (for time).

I dont know alot about propecia but I believe you are correct, you should ask around or wait for more comments on that one though.

Some people actually believe in never going above 500mg a week if you are never going to compete. I have come across plenty of people that I think use more than they should/need too, so if you remain content with gains on 500mg a week or less more power to you.

Deca has a long detection time of 18 months or more. Its prime benefit versus other choices seems to be helping with joint pain, which is good when lifting heavy. There is such a thing as Deca gyno, and Nolvadex wont help with it. Most of the benefits people seem to believe are replaced by using EQ (a horse steroid), without the limp dick effect. Someone posted that EQ has a likewise long detection time but I admit I haven't looked. So while Deca is a long time favorite of many, it seems like its time to move on, unless you 'need' to resort to using it.


----------



## cmhine (Feb 2, 2003)

Cheers for the advise Mudge. No i do not 'need' to use the Deca really. It's just, i have some. 

Here's one for you. As i said, i was using around 3-350Mg's of Sus previously for 12wks. I'd say around wk 7 or 8 my gains stopped. For matter of fact i felt it pointless to continue up to the 12th week. I also thought i might have dome the stuff for to long and my receptors had simply shut down. 

I actually gained around 14lbs on the 300-350 a week in 8 weeks. (on that alone). I had the Clomid post action waiting. This i did. However, what concerns me is this: If i do the 500Mg's a week for 8-10 wks, what will i expect my gains to be? (assuming i work out correctly and maintain a high protein/complex carb diet) Lets say i only do the Deca for the 1st half of the cycle, then drop it. Take the Nolvadex all the way through. 1 tab a day. Then use the Clomid at the end. I did the Sus cycle from Apr 2002 to July 2002. So its been a while now. Am on hols in March, so late March i'm planning to do the 2nd 500Mg's a week thing. 

I've also read through several forums etc... in my search for help on taking propecia while on the juice. I'm sort of gaining the idea that due to Propecia being a DHT antagonist it sort of counter acts the effects of the jucie. Surely though, there must be other powers at work inside when you are on the juice. Interesting never-the-less.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 2, 2003)




----------



## Mudge (Feb 2, 2003)

With the weight you've gained you can expect to probably make the same gains with 500mg a week, unless your diet is going to be somehow better, or worse during this time.

I wouldn't take the Nolvadex all the way through.

As you continue to gain weight, you will be increasing the doses, which is why even with more, you gain the same, or less.

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 2, 2003)

Oh, BTW, at 350mg/wk with gains falling off after 8 weeks or so I'd blame estrogen levels being raised to accomidate your higher test levels. Dont worry about killing estrogen levels during cycle, thats for guys that are on year round, estrogen is important too.

But, anything around 100-200mg a week is pretty much HRT (hormone replacement therapy), so you weren't all that far above and beyond normal dose, that your body had a hard time leveling things off in a pretty quick fashion. Not alot of people believe in 250mg/wk anymore because the gains are so low, so 350mg isn't that much above that either...


----------



## Belial (Feb 2, 2003)

lmao @ that picture.

I love "bad breath" and "vomiting"


----------



## Mudge (Feb 2, 2003)

Yep, there was discussion on another board about the "bad breath" thing, what a bunch of propoganda bullshit.


----------



## Mifody (Feb 3, 2003)

thats a fuct up picture


----------



## cornfed (Feb 3, 2003)

I think that E-depression is a great thing personally.


----------



## Mifody (Feb 4, 2003)

e depression.. where did that come from


----------



## cmhine (Feb 4, 2003)

Christ Mudge, that's a serious "effects on intenal organs" pikky in it. Cheers for the help. It's been really useful.


----------



## cornfed (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mifody *_
> e depression.. where did that come from





> by Mudge
> Oh, BTW, at 350mg/wk with gains falling off after 8 weeks or so I'd blame estrogen levels being raised to accomidate your higher test levels. Dont worry about killing estrogen levels during cycle, thats for guys that are on year round, estrogen is important too.


Estrogen suppression/depression/lowering/control... I can't think of exactly the right word for it, but along those lines.


----------



## cmhine (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks Mudge also for the PM. Interesting what you said about your cycle. Mimics me to the T.


----------



## cmhine (Feb 4, 2003)

Cornfed, you said Estrogen suppression/depression/lowering/control. Are you saying that if you lower your estrogen levels using the Nolv, you're risking becomming depressed etc... i.e. all the stuff you said?


----------



## cornfed (Feb 4, 2003)

no, just the depression of E levels... I believe that estrogen is the devil LOL, but I also have a personal bent against Estrogen.  I say lower the estrogen in all cases.  The ratio of Test to E is about as important as the level of test IMHO.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 4, 2003)

I dont imagine you mean during a cycle, because only extended cycle folks seem to partake or believe in that at all, otherwise leave estrogen alone from what I've seen/heard, unless your growing boobs.


----------



## cornfed (Feb 4, 2003)

You see, I disagree w/ that.    There is zero evidence to support the need for estrogen during cycle.  I don't know where that school of thought came from.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 4, 2003)

Feel free to share your cycle theories sometime then, I'm always interested in ideas, bunk or not


----------



## Fernando Leon (Jun 21, 2007)

*G Hornon*

Hello will G hornon made my internal organs grown too???
Fxxx Leon


----------

